# Opinion on Penn Ind. DC on CL



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

How's this dust collector look for a smallish basement workshop? Not looking to run pipe all around the basement, I would most likely just switch the hose to whatever machine I would be using.


"PENN STATE INDUSTRIES DUSTROYER WITH 1HP MOTOR, 850 CFM 1 MICRON TOP BAG AND CLEAR PLASTIC BOTTOM BAG (1 MICRON LOWER BAG COMES WITH UNIT ALSO)" $125

http://baltimore.craigslist.org/tls/2763217170.html

Thanks
Paul


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

it sounds ok but if you spent 25 more you could get the 2hp one from harbor freight that me and a lot of people on here have and like.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

I think this is the same model only now it comes with a canister instead of the bag. http://www.pennstateind.com/mm5/mer...1BXL-CF2&Store_Code=PS&showreviews=1#prodtabs


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

1 HP is small and will not produce 850CFM, especially with a filter on it that is less than pristine.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Looks like I will keep looking. I may end up going the HF 2HP model. If I don't get something before my shop is up and running I will do the best I can with my shop vac.


----------

